# sabiki rigs



## b_eazy83 (Aug 8, 2008)

How should I use sabiki rigs? I have no experience with them and was wondering how/if I should bait them, and what should I expect to catch with them.

They are so small it looks like I would catch tiny fish 

Any suggestions?


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

It you are talking about off of a pier, you have two options. You can let it drift without bait on the hooks and without a weight. Or, use a weight and put a tiny piece of shrimp on the end. I usually catch decent size pinfish and/or assorted baitfish. Good luck!


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

dont get me started on sabiki rigs that is all i use! i catch big spot croacker blues (the little one) small flounder trout bar jacks menhaden thredfin spade fish and puppy drum.

any way i dont even bother with the regular bottom rigs anymore because the tipical sabiki i use has 5 - 6 hooks on it and i can bring up 4 spot at a time on them ask news jeff he will tell yah

here is a typical catch on a sabiki rig except the spanish and corn cobs











forgot to tell you the most important part put a fishbites blood worm on every hook or crab


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Put a weight on it & bounce it off the bottom with or without bait for baitfish.


----------



## b_eazy83 (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have a favorite style/size sabiki? or do they all work as well as the next?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

they all basically work the same with the size matter but if your haveing problems wit the blues takeing your hooks go and get the lazer sharp version they have the biggest hooks and mono i have ever seen or used for a sabiki rig but yess you will still catch the same fish and so on but i usually use the mustad or if i have them the bass pro versions with the feathers or streamers that come off of them those are my favorite mustad has them to i like to use them bette than the bass pro because well i can get them at walmart and they have smaller hooks and i usually like to use the smaller hook


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

i tried using the sabiki rig, but i cant seem to catch anything.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I use Hot Hooks Sabiki. Sometimes you can put fish bites on the hooks. You really need a fast current & need to Jig it up & down.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it legal to use rig with more than 2 hooks in VA ?


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

no you dont need current or to jig it all you have o do is put fishbites bloodworm or what ever else (i just use fishibites on them because they last so long) cast it and leave it thats it and thats how easy it is


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

I'm thinking about ordering some sabiki's from Ebay. So many to choose from .... why size should I get if I''m to target the Spot?

Thanks-

GF


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

um i use size 2 the most if that helps

hope you have the luck i do with them

all the best alex


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Gone Fishing said:


> I'm thinking about ordering some sabiki's from Ebay. So many to choose from .... why size should I get if I''m to target the Spot?
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> GF


It depends on what size spot you're targeting. When ordering, remember that the Japanese size numbers differ from the U.S. sizes numbers.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

it does not matter what size spot you are targeting i have caught 1inch spots to almost citation size spot on the size 2 hooks


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

And a 18" Speckled trout on hot hooks size 6, with no bait.


----------

